# Favorite Blue Frogs?



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

As the title states, what are your favorite blue frogs?

I'll start:








Dendrobates tinctorious "Kutari/Koetari"

So who's next?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Blue sip/ new river

Edit: How about Cauchero?


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Azureus, always. It is the frog that hooked me into the hobby. My first love. Lol.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

To clarify, I was hoping this would be a photothread...i.e. pic a post, but thanks for the responses!


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Can't get no better than blue...









Casper


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Blue auratus


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Azureus... every time I think about them I'm amazed that a bright blue frog exists and that I'm lucky enough to keep them! 










I really like some of the pictures I've seen of the Koetari River tincs as well, I will have to look into getting some down the road.
Bryan


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is my boy


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Awesome pic Glenn!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I would say Escudo, but I guess maybe the red disqualifies them? So I'll go with my new Cauchero!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

For an individual frog, my favorite all time blue dart would have to be the Loma Partida in Stem's favorite photo thread. (2nd last photo)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/photography/77511-stems-top-photos.html

Unfortunately the species as a whole definitely does not match up to this frog at all, so I would have to say Azureus aswell.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My favorite blue frog. 









Another favorite would be O pumilio Darklands, but I don't have one of those.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

Redhead87xc said:


> Here is my boy


gorgeous male!!!


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm kindof obsessed with Blue_Pumilio's avatar right now!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Female New river. A buddy to this pic.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

frogface said:


> My favorite blue frog.
> 
> View attachment 29324
> 
> ...


Awesome Kris, thanks for sharing! Gotta admit, that's my second favorite tinc morph.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

New River. This morph as a whole is not fully blue. Some animals can have a greenish hue. still overall Id consider it a blue frog.

Heres a few pics of my female 

Meet Sapphire



























Todd


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

I would have to say my, True Sipaliwini pair are my favorites, although my Kutari are a close second.










Bill


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Bill, amazing frogs! I dont think people realize how variable the True Sipaliwini really are. Your frogs have more yellow than most people have seen on this frog. I personally have seen some that looked like New River with a yellow crest. Could we get some pics of your Kutari as well?


Thanx,

Todd


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

I have loved the azureus since I was a kid looking at national geographic mags...now I have them 



















Mark

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Now, who would deny that these are two of the most gorgeous girls you've ever seen???


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Bump...kinda blue:


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

BYHs are my second favorite frog, next to Azureus. Yours are truely beautiful. I love the golden crown on BYHs. Nice pics.



WendySHall said:


> Now, who would deny that these are two of the most gorgeous girls you've ever seen???


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

New River


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

fieldnstream said:


> Bump...kinda blue:


blue truncs?


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

Azureus...I've become quite enamored with these "common" frogs


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

My new azureus,8 weeks old.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Still waiting on a darklands pic...anyone?
Blue sipps...blue histos (long shot, I know).


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice photos everyone!


----------



## Living4theLord (Aug 6, 2008)

Darklands as requested


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Living4theLord said:


> Darklands as requested


Gorgeous! Thank you 

Another of my personal favorites. This girl is a really cool frog


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Very cool Kris! Sipp?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yep! Got her as a tad.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Where did you get that picture? That looks like my female Green Sip. My female looks almost identical to yours. She is a beauty. She has that blue sheen color over the greenish yellow color. I am in the process of finding her a mate. 



frogface said:


> Gorgeous! Thank you
> 
> Another of my personal favorites. This girl is a really cool frog
> 
> View attachment 29544


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Redhead87xc said:


> Where did you get that picture? That looks like my female Green Sip. My female looks almost identical to yours. She is a beauty. She has that blue sheen color over the greenish yellow color. I am in the process of finding her a mate.


LOL I took that picture. She's a beauty! If you find a mate for yours, see if he has a good looking brother


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

frogface said:


> LOL I took that picture. She's a beauty! If you find a mate for yours, see if he has a good looking brother


Cool. Will do.


----------



## ykh (Oct 27, 2011)

good looking one.



Living4theLord said:


> Darklands as requested


----------

